# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Adoleshentët, sa e vështirë ti bësh për vete!

## Davius

*Kanë në dorë çelësat e së ardhmes dhe do ti përdorin ato për ta bërë botën më të mirë e më të paqtë*

Në rast se 60 vitet e sotme u korrespondojnë 40 viteve të një epoke pak më të hershme - dhe për mendimin tim një gjë e tillë është mjaft e vërtetë - atëherë 12-vjeçarët u korrespondojnë 16-vjeçarëve. Fëmijët e kësaj moshe nuk kanë komunikuar kurrë më parë kaq shumë me njëri-tjetrin, kaq në kontakt mes tyre, kaq të lidhur. Kufijtë demografikë mes fëmijërisë, adoleshencës e moshës madhore po humbasin, po shkrihen. Unë jam i bindur se është gjë e mirë. Por le të nisemi nga pesë të dhëna themelore.

Pjesa më e madhe e të rinjve të moshave nga 12 në 24-vjeçare e konsiderojnë të mërzitshme formën e zbavitjes që kanë zgjedhur. Në moshën 4-vjeçare, 45% e fëmijëve kanë pasur rastin të përdorin mausin e kompjuterit, 27% kanë përdorur një kompjuter në shtëpi. 70% e fëmijëve të moshave nga 13 në 17-vjeçare përdorin celularin për të krijuar raporte shoqërore apo marrëdhënie të natyrave të tjera: adoleshentët italianë e bëjnë një gjë të tillë shumë më shpesh se bashkëmoshatarët amerikanë dhe në pjesën tjetër të Evropës perëndimore.

Në vitin 2005 fëmijët kanë influencuar rreth 47% të shpenzimeve familjare të amerikanëve, që do të thotë se bëhet fjalë për një shumë prej 700 miliardë dollarësh. Dhe, në fund, rreth 60% e atyre që përfshihen në të ashtuquajturën "brezi Y" (mes moshave 9 dhe 29-vjeçare) ndihen personalisht përgjegjës për dëshirën për të ndryshuar botën, ndërsa rreth 80% besojnë se shoqëritë e mëdha duhet të ndiejnë përgjegjësinë për tu lidhur me njëra-tjetrën.

Pra, sot më shumë se kurdo, bota u përket të rinjve. Faktorët themelorë që përcaktojnë të qenit adoleshentë, nuk kanë ndryshuar: të luajturit, të qenit i pari në gjithçka, të rënit në sy (apo të mos rënit në sy), të qenit në mënyrë të pakorrigjueshme kureshtarë. Edhe pikëpyetjet e mëdha janë po të njëjtat. Kush jam? Përse nuk mundem? Fëmijët do të jenë gjithnjë një hap përpara të rriturve, ndërkohë që të rriturit mbeten gjithnjë fëmijë të veshur ndryshe. Në "Netët në muze", aktivitet i organizuar nga muzeu amerikan i historisë së natyrës gjatë të cilit fëmijën kalojnë gjithë natën brenda tij, janë me dhjetëra ata të rritur që kërkojnë më kot ta kalojnë aty natën, por pa fëmijët me vete. Ajo që ka ndryshuar me të vërtetë është bota që ndodhet përreth fëmijëve. Zbavitja, teknologjia, marka që krijojnë një të tërë, kulturë unike e konstante, e përbërë nga imazhe, tinguj e veprime. Gjithçka është mjet komunikimi. Gjithkush hyn në lidhje. Çdo vend është i lidhur. Dhe në rast se mamatë janë rojet e kësaj republike konsumatorësh, atëherë pronarët e vërtetë të çelësave janë pikërisht fëmijët. Gjeneratat Y janë shumëplanëshe, bëjnë shumë gjëra në të njëjtën kohë, nuk e kalojnë kurrë çelësin në pozicionin "fikur". Mos të harrojmë, nga ana tjetër, se është i vetmi brez i rritur me internetin. 

Të rinjtë, të mbytur nga neveria e publicitetit, në të vërtetë janë konsumatorët më të rafinuar në qarkullim. Siç ka thënë Malkolm Gladuell: "Fëmijët janë ekspertë të botës së tyre dhe i njohin mirë ndryshimet që ekzistojnë mes versionit të servirur nga marketingu dhe versionit real". E vërteta është se fëmijët janë shumë më të mprehtë se të rriturit, e nuhasin shumë më shpejt gënjeshtrën dhe njoftojnë shumë më shpejt për ekzistencën e saj. Brezi "My Space" është i pakapshëm, skeptik, ndërveprues, mbi të gjitha e lejon veten të influencohet nga miqtë. Kanë për zemër disa marka të caktuara, sigurisht, pasi markat flasin për identitetin e tyre të vërtetë, por e kanë shumë të lehtë ti zëvendësojnë me të tjera. Të arrish sot të kthehesh në një markë të besueshme për fëmijët dhe për prindërit e tyre të preokupuar, ditët e sotme kërkon krijimin e një magjie të parezistueshme, të asaj që unë e quaj "Lovemark" (markë e dashur për të gjithë).

Më pas, epoka dixhitale të nxjerr jashtë loje: kur vajza jote, vetëm tetëvjeçare, e ndërron rolin tënd prej të privilegjuari në kompjuter nga "administrator" në "përdorues", do të thotë se kanë mbërritur Valkiriat. Po interneti? Është zgjatim i bahçes së shkollës, me gjithë mrekullitë dhe rreziqet e amplifikuara.

Vitin që shkoi, pasi luajti për 36 orë rresht një lojë online, një 13-vjeçar kinez vrau veten duke u hedhur nga ballkoni. Limitet janë të rëndësishme, qoftë për sa i përket aksesit të të rriturve, ashtu edhe për pjesëmarrjen e të rinjve. Sfida për ne të "rriturit" qëndron te fakti sa dimë ti përcaktojmë drejt këto limite. Por republika e konsumatorëve, kultura e kapitalizmit, nuk do të pësojë limite zgjedhjeje. Ndeshja në afate të gjata kohore do të zhvillohet përmes një dialogu të hapur, jo me censurë dhe duke i lejuar konsumatorët e rinj ti bëjnë zgjedhjet konfrom këndvështrimit të tyre dhe jo tuajit. Një koleg i imi, docent në Kembrixh, e përkufizon kështu paradoksin e gjetjes së një mesatareje të kënaqshme: "Nuk mund të japësh më shumë pushtet dhe të kontrollosh në të njëjtën kohë". Cilido qoftë këndi juaj i vështrimit: nënë, mësuese, punonjës marketingu apo profesor, ja dhjetë këshilla për tu përshtatur sa më mirë me fëmijët, të parë nga tregu global.

*Rregulli numër 1

Lëreni mënjanë kontrollin*

Në rast se doni të hyni në kontakt me të rinjtë, mos kontrolloni. Më të vërtetë kontrolli është në dorën e të rinjve, pavarësisht se prindërit mendojnë të kundërtën. Nga shtëpia në supermarket janë fëmijët ata që vendosin. Janë rritur me telekomandë në dorë. Blerjet i bëjnë me duart e tyre, jo me kokën tuaj. Sapo një i rritur nis të arsyetojë, ata humbasin menjëherë interesin. Për të hyrë në kontakt me ta dhe për të arritur ti influenconi, përfshijini në procesin vendimmarrës që në fillim.

*Rregulli numër 2*

Fëmijëve u pëlqejnë shumë të papriturat, sekretet, atë çka fshihet nën krevat. Pëlqejnë gjuetinë e thesarit më shumë se vetë thesarin, një metaforë mjaft e goditur për të shpjeguar jetën. Të dish si do të përfundojë një histori, i heq çdo lloj interesi historisë. Që diçka të bëhet modë, nuk duhet domosdoshmërish të ketë kuptim e arsye. Në rast se fëmijëve u jepni fillimin, pjesën qendrore dhe fundin, do të rendin menjëherë drejt fundit. Atëherë? Jepuni një vaskë me rërë e me parete të përkulshme, lëruni një hapësirë të bardhë: do të luajnë për orë të tëra, do të bëhen më kreativë dhe me shumë gjasa do të arrijnë të ndryshojnë edhe botën tuaj.

*Rregulli numër 3

Jini të sinqertë*

Fëmijët e njohin menjëherë blofin dhe e kapin që në ajër diçka të rreme. Kur ajo që quhet "moderne" ndryshon përditë, e vetmja gjë e sigurt është autenticiteti. Fëmijët duan të vërtetën, ndjenjat e vërteta, sinqeritetin. Thotë një kloun nga San Francisko: "Fëmijët janë publiku më i vështirë që mund të kesh përballë. Për ti bërë të qeshin, duhet të jesh autentik e të përpiqesh me të gjitha mundësitë". Autenticiteti është i panegocueshëm.

*Rregulli numër 4

Jini gladiatorë*

Fëmijët e dinë se duhet të jenë kurajozë dhe se duhet të jenë në gjendje ta kapin rastin. Në rast se bien, ia dalin të ngrihen sërish. Djali që bie më shumë në sy në lagje është ai që di ti shtyjë limitet përtej të zakonshmes. Kurajo dhe guximi do tju bëjnë të fitoni vlerësimin e tyre. Fëmijët udhëtojnë me shpejtësi marramendëse, dhe në rast se kemi brenda forcën për të guxuar, mund të arrijmë të krijojmë vërtetë marrëdhënie me ta.

*Rregulli numër 5

Të gjitha rrugët shpien në Romë* 

Adoleshentët duan pika të reja kontakti, të cilat gjenden në internet e janë të lidhura me një tjetër kauzë. Manjatët e mëdhenj të mediave nuk kanë më në dorë kontrollin mbi fluksin e përmbajtjeve. Zgjedhja e të rinjve bazohet te një fjalëkalim eksponencial. Pra, për të bërë për vete fëmijët, kërkoni çfarë influencon më shumë mendjet e tyre, markat që ata i shohin si ndjellëse, konsumatorët frymëzues që dinë të kapin të parët atë që është vërtet e bukur dhe ua bëjnë të ditur të gjithë të tjerëve. Pasi shohin një film, më shumë se një e treta e adoleshentëve dhe të rinjve flasin për të me miqtë po gjatë asaj dite.

*Rregulli numër 6

Më lini të shprehem*

Të rinjve u pëlqen thellësisht të shprehen, personalizimi bën tendencë, në të njëjtën masë sa çbënte dikur e zeza në botën e modës. Sitet e internetit të krijuar për adoleshentët krijojnë mundësi për ta bërë këtë në mënyra mjaft të këndshme. Marka "Scion" e krijuar nga "Toyota" dhe që i drejtohet tregut të të rinjve në "Second Life" shet automobila virtualë të krijuara nga kompjuterët e të personalizueshme në çdo detaj. Pronarët çfarë nuk kanë shtuar aty: nga gomat për fuoristrada te dy feta gjigande buke.

*Rregulli numër 7

Lini që qepët të qërohen vetë*

Konfuci jetoi 2 mijë e 5 qind vjet përpara njerëzve të marketingut të epokës dixhitale. Tha: "Ma thuaj një gjë dhe do ta harroj. Ma nxirr para syve dhe do ta ngul në mendje. Më përfshi dhe do të kuptoj". Në Aukland kujdesem për Programin për Zhvillim rinor Tyla, ku premtohet se fëmijët do të largohen nga krimi duke iu dhënë më shumë autoritet. Në rast se Konfuci do vinte te ne, do ti mësonim të luante regbi.

*Rregulli numër 8

Bëj atë që është e drejtë të bësh*

Fëmijëve nuk u mbetet tjetër veç të shohin si të rriturit shkatërrojnë me duart e tyre planetin. Fëmijët duan dashuri e frymëzim dhe dinë ta kthejnë me të njëjtën monedhë. Detyra e biznesit është ta bëjë botën një vend më të mirë. Është ky standardi që duhet mbajtur parasysh. Studimet tregojnë se pjesa më e madhe e të rinjve të gjeneratës Y janë të gatshëm të ndërrojnë markë për hir të një kauze të mirë. Kompanitë që sistematikisht zgjedhin ata si shënjestrën më të lehtë, janë përfundimisht të dënuara. Kujtoni që personazhi i dytë ndër më të njohurit në botë, pas Santa Klausit, është Ronald McDonald. Dhe të gjitha ata që kanë ndër mend të përfitojnë nga mendjet e fëmijëve nuk do të shkojnë larg: të vegjlit kanë kujtesë prej elefanti.

*Rregulli numër 9

Ndahuni në tresh*

Të bësh biznes do të thotë të shkosh në tri drejtime të ndryshme në të njëjtën kohë: përfitim ekonomik dhe social, si edhe ambiental. Fituesit e së nesërmes do të jenë ata që do të arrijnë të garantojnë kombinimin e përsosur të këtyre tri elementeve. Për të luftuar obezitetin, kompania "Mattel" ka krijuar një biçikletë të zgjuar për fëmijë nën moshën pesëvjeçare. Lidhet me televizorin dhe fëmijët mund të luajnë në ekran teksa pedalojnë. Celularët më të rinj për fëmijë në të vërtetë janë pajisje që i mbajnë nën kontroll dhe kanë të instaluar një diapozitiv Gps për të mësuar në çdo kohë vendndodhjen e tyre. Kontrollohen nga kompjuterë që janë të lidhur me persona që kanë detyrën tu shkojnë menjëherë në ndihmë.

*Rregulli numër 10

Kujtohuni të fikni kompjuterin*

Në vitin 2005 një çift skocez përfundoi në burg për shkak se nuk tregoi kujdes për fëmijët, ndërsa ata kalonin shumë kohë në internet. Për të krijuar raporte të qëndrueshme emotive, kemi nevojë të qëndrojmë bashkë, të hamë bashkë, të qajmë bashkë, të qeshim e të duam së bashku, jo të bëhemi të varur nga pajisjet elektronike. Nuk është aspak për tu habitur që cilësia e jetës së fëmijëve italianë është shumë më e lartë se atyre amerikanë e britanikë. Koha më e mirë është ajo që shpenzohet së bashku, duke u parë në sy. Ky është një detyrim ndaj së ardhmes.

_Gazeta SHQIP_

----------

